# Angriffe auf ungepatche Lücke in Adobe Reader und Acrobat [Update]



## Newsfeed (15 Dezember 2009)

Eine bislang unbekannte Sicherheitslücke im Adobe Reader 9.2 und Acrobat 9.2 (sowie jeweils früheren Versionen) wird nach Angaben des Herstellers bereits aktiv ausgenutzt, um Systeme zu infizieren. Ein Update gibt es noch nicht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

